# Mr. Hardwick's - Blueberry Smackaroon



## method1 (25/5/16)

Our new flavour is out and hitting the shelves at your favourite vendors!
The first production run is limited to 500 bottles and will initially be available in 3mg.

French almond cookie (macaroon)
Delectable sweet & tart blueberry apple filling.
Sprinkled with icing sugar.




Also a shoutout to @KieranD for his suggestion that completed the recipe, and @Maxxis , @Yiannaki and @Paulie for beta testing 

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (25/5/16)

Wishing you all the best with the new flavour @method1 !
Sounds delicious

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/5/16)

Wishing you all the best @method1 the blueberry smack is very special indeed!!

Which reminds me.. I better order some before it runs out 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (26/5/16)

All the best to you @method1 

Blueberry smackaroon is incredible , and really lives up to the smackaroon name

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalGearX (30/5/16)

I just want to commend you on this juice "Blueberry apple & almond" its a very very good juice.

Fixed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (30/5/16)

MetalGearX said:


> I just want to commend you on this juice "Blackberry apple & almond" its a very very good juice.



Blueberry*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (30/5/16)

MetalGearX said:


> I just want to commend you on this juice "Blackberry apple & almond" its a very very good juice.



Thanks @MetalGearX, appreciate the feedback!


----------



## BumbleBee (30/5/16)

This juice really is something else, I was expecting awesomeness as usual from a new Mr. Hardwick's juice and this one delivered, not what I was expecting but rather so much more 

Thanks @method1

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (30/5/16)

BumbleBee said:


> This juice really is something else, I was expecting awesomeness as usual from a new Mr. Hardwick's juice and this one delivered, not what I was expecting but rather so much more
> 
> Thanks @method1



Thanks @BumbleBee - always appreciate your feedback!


----------



## moey0208 (22/6/16)

@method1 is there any way we'll be getting these in 6mg? I love it but am hopeful to get it in 6mg. Thanks


----------



## Yiannaki (22/6/16)

moey0208 said:


> @method1 is there any way we'll be getting these in 6mg? I love it but am hopeful to get it in 6mg. Thanks


Vapeclub have it in 6mg if I'm not mistaken  I do recall seeing it on their site.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (22/6/16)

moey0208 said:


> @method1 is there any way we'll be getting these in 6mg? I love it but am hopeful to get it in 6mg. Thanks



Hi @moey0208 - most stockists now have Blueberry Smackaroon in 6mg, feel free to pm me if you don't find any 6mg near you


----------

